

RaspberryPi Home Automation in Enterprise Starship - uberneo
http://www.raspberrypi.org/home-automation-for-your-enterprise-class-starship/

======
lovelearning
Nice UI. Code looks like Qt. Hopefully, he'll add pocketsphinx speech
detection and Majel Barrett's voice recordings too!

